# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  i think i forgot how to sleep...problem

## jguitar

soi tried wild-ing thus morning and it almost worked. i laid there and cleared my mind and i was perfectly still. i got to sp and gave up. 

tonight, when i sleep, i just do the wild thing. i try to think of something, but i dont want to wild. i have had sleepless nights before, but none this bad. i think i forgot how to sleep. so how do i sleep? help!

----------


## Elucive

Ha. I know exactlyyyy what you're talking about. Sometimes I have lucid dreaming ad WILD on my head so much that I can't sleep. Even when I want to sleep normally it's like I'm trying to WILD. Lately it's been taking me an hour, or an hour and a half to fall asleep. There's a thread here called "Why you fail at WILDs". Check it out...

Anyways, I would suggest dropping it for a while,  so you can get back to your regular sleeping habits.

----------


## jguitar

yeah, and i havent had a good one yet  :Sad: 

thanks!

----------


## Puffin

Elucive might be right, that happens to me too sometimes.  :tongue2:  Think about totally random things and don't do any WILD-esque stuff. Usually if I go over a movie in my head, or think of music playing on loop over and over again, I fall asleep rather quickly.

----------


## jmanjohn

I'm just mad that i think about my mind wandering. So when i'm almost at the sleep level, i think of how random my thoughts are and i drop the ability to go to sleep. So i just think of guns and music, or whatever i can think about. It gets really annoying though that it can take an hour to get to sleep. Last night though i used a melatonin and got to sleep in less than 30 minutes.

----------


## jguitar

i wasnt able to fall asleep last night but i was able yo fall asleep ona speedboat at 1 pm today? thats the randomest place to sleep but it worked. i almost went into sp!!! hahaha

----------


## Supernova

Keep in mind also, the more you think about WILDing during the process, the harder you will make it to fall asleep.  Remember falling asleep is your first objective.  Retaining awareness is secondary.

----------


## Elucive

^^^^ THANK YOU. That's what I try to tell people all the time  :Sad:

----------


## Elda

_hay your new here too?_

----------

